# Установка на Notebook IBM ThinkPad R51

## Tariel

Ставил на сабж из stage1-x86-2005.0 всё прошло на ура, но не получилось сконфигурировать TouchPad. Так как работал до сих пор в консоли, было не очень важно, но когда решил поставить Х-ы всё скачалось и скомпилировалось, но не запускается, т.к. пишет, что не установленна мышь. Кто-либо сталкивался? Как настраивали?

И второй вопрос - ламерский, не установилась команда lspci, попытка "в лоб" - emerge lspci ничего не даёт, можно конечно обойтись и без неё и смотреть /proc/pci напрямую, но тут уж вопрос пинципа  :Laughing: .

Спасибо

----------

## zblk

ламерский ответ на ламерский вопрос:

```
emerge pciutils
```

----------

## ManJak

 *Tariel wrote:*   

> ... но не получилось сконфигурировать TouchPad.  ...
> 
> Спасибо

 

Ответьте мне на один вопрос, чем точпад отличается от PS/2, я себе ставил, и они просто дублировали у меня друг дружку (Ровер какой-то стоит в соседней комнате)

----------

## dish

Не знаю, как на IBM, но на ASUS надо еще synaptics (кажется, так пишется) ставить.

Тачпады-то умные теперь пошли, со скроллами и зонами.

А если он вообще не работает -- может, в БИОСе отключен?

И покажи секцию с мышью из xorg.conf.

----------

## Tariel

С мышью разобрался, была моя ошибка, не сообразил, что touchpad надо ставить как PS/2 и пытался настроить как USB. Хотя в консоли всё-равно не пашет  :Evil or Very Mad:  По соманде cat /dev/psaux видно, что работает.

Но сейчас другая проблема, в консоли использую framebuffer-tng все нормально работает, а когда пробую запустить Х-ы появляется курсор мышки, который работает, но через несколько секунд  в месте курсора появляется белый квадрат и всё виснет, причём так, что ctr+alt+backspace и  ctr+alt+del не помогают, только выключать питание. Логи ругаются на framebuffer.  Что можно почитать по настройке, а то ничего толкового не нашёл?

----------

## dish

Уууу, какая знакомая проблема с X. Я долго с ней мучился, а ларчик просто открывался.

Покажи xorg.conf. У меня это было из-за кривой настройки dri (Direct Rendering).

Мыша в консоли:

```

# emerge gpm

# rc-update add gpm default
```

А почитать про настройку иксов можно на официальном сайте тут и тут.

----------

## Tariel

Большое спасибо, с мышкой всё нормально, просто забыл включить автоматический запуск gpm - 

# rc-update add gpm default, а запускать в ручую не подумал, т.к. был уверен, что всё уже запущенно   :Laughing: .

Но так и не удалось запустить Xorg, возился полночи, сделал всё как указанно в The X Server Configuration HOWTO но всё равно, когда доходит до секции Screen, появляется белый квадрат в месте нахождения курсора мыши и всё намертво виснет, остается только вырубить питание. Для своего ноута прописал так:

```

Section "Screen"

  Identifier  "Screen0"

  Device    "Intel"

  Monitor   "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth  24

  ...

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Modes   "1024x768"

  EndSubSection

  ...

EndSection

```

To dish: Если можно поподробнее, как ты настроил Х-ы у себя.

все остальные подсекции последовательно комментировал - ничего не помогает. 

Так же прописал 

```

...

Section "Module"

  ...

  Load "dri"

  Load "glx"

  ...

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

  Driver "i8x0"

  ...

EndSection

...

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Не пашет.

----------

## dish

Ну, у меня драйвер стоит i810.

Тут еще пара моментов есть:

В секцию "Module" надо добавить строчку

```
Load GLcore
```

Второй момент -- это грабли  :Smile: . Насколько я понимаю, у тебя чипсет intel 852/855. Если да, то должно быть так:

```
Device Drivers --->

     Character Devices --->

           <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

           <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->
```

Именно драйвер для 915.

Еще проверь, установлена ли программа opengl-update:

```
# emerge -pv opengl-update
```

Если нет, то установи. Потом, после перекомпиляции ядра и перезагрузки запусти ее:

```
# opengl-update xorg-x11
```

По идее должно помочь.

----------

## Tariel

2dish:  Спасибо, всё заработало, даже Gnome запустился без какой-либо настройки   :Very Happy:   Обидно, что ни в каких официальных доках, я никаких упоминаний о правильной настройке не нашёл, может стоит оформить как топик на Wiki?

----------

## dish

Сейчас это оформлено в виде FAQ на www.gentoo.ru

----------

## Nelud

 *dish wrote:*   

> Сейчас это оформлено в виде FAQ на www.gentoo.ru

 

Не мог ты поделиться конкретной ссылкой на это FAQ? А то я его не нашёл...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dish

Да не вопрос!

http://gentoo.ru/new/node/344

----------

